# Dendrobium Rainbow Dance



## toddybear (Feb 1, 2010)

This is year three of this orchid and each year it just gets better and better.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice, thanx for sharing.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 1, 2010)

Gorgeous, Todd. What are the parents?


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Feb 1, 2010)

Beautiful Todd. :clap: I love it's name too.


----------



## JeanLux (Feb 2, 2010)

great colors!!! Jean


----------



## biothanasis (Feb 2, 2010)

A great one!!!! I was thinking of purchasing one on ebay, but there was no label!!!! Too bad I didn't...


----------



## toddybear (Feb 2, 2010)

It's a cross between Kurenai X unicum


----------



## goldenrose (Feb 2, 2010)

:clap: :drool: Brightens up a snowy wintry day! :clap:


----------



## etex (Feb 2, 2010)

Beautiful blooms!!! Think I need to get me one!! Awesome photo!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 3, 2010)

How cheerful! I bought a couple and put them outside last fall - I've got my fingers crossed they make it and flower.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 3, 2010)

toddybear said:


> It's a cross between Kurenai X unicum


Thanks, Todd.


----------



## smartie2000 (Feb 3, 2010)

beautiful!


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 3, 2010)

Lovely, the Kurenai parent is a complex cross that is mostly D. moniliforme, crossed with the unicum, the results are lovely. I bet this hybrid would do well outdoors in places like coastal California and southern Japan. (an idea for Tom)


----------



## e-spice (Feb 6, 2010)

I like dendrobiums and this one is very pretty.

e-spice


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Feb 6, 2010)

Leo Schordje said:


> Lovely, the Kurenai parent is a complex cross that is mostly D. moniliforme, crossed with the unicum, the results are lovely. I bet this hybrid would do well outdoors in places like coastal California and southern Japan. (an idea for Tom)



Already got a couple outside this year Leo. I've been growing the hybrid of D. moniliforme and D. nobile for several seasons now - totally hardy so far. The trick with growing cold hardy Dendrobs isn't so much the low temperatures as it is a quick warm up in spring. I know chaps in England that have less severe winters than me that just can't grow these - too cool for too long and a late spring. I'd guess that D. moniliforme should be cold hardy in the warmer parts of Florida (not the panhandle) and coastal areas of the gulf states, as well as the east coast up to Charleston, at least.


----------

